# Looking for basic website built



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I have a copy of NBA2K11 that I will give to anyone who can build me a basic site for my minecraft server. I have hosting through 000webhost.com.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jun 16, 2012)

How basic? 

I may do it for free - because I'm unemployed and bored. But I ain't 'doin no PHP... Also I'm not even really that good...

Actually I'm just bored and even just typing this reply is more interesting than doing nothing at all...

You can keep the NBA...


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2012)

You can't host Minecraft off of a shared web server (they only do web hosting). You need a VPS or dedicated box for Minecraft as it is not a web application. What you're asking isn't possible.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You can't host Minecraft off of a shared web server (they only do web hosting). You need a VPS or dedicated box for Minecraft as it is not a web application. What you're asking isn't possible.



You must not be aware that 000webhost.com is NOT a Minecraft host. I host my server through BeastNode.com. 000webhost is a Webhost meaning hosting websites. A minecraft server website is where the server's community get together to communicate and promote the server. As far as how basic?  Something like : http://www.mcmiddleearth.com/  or http://www.legendarycraft.com/home.  You can use any CMS you choose. i can install them to the server and give you a log in.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 16, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You must not be aware that 000webhost.com is NOT a Minecraft host. I host my server through BeastNode.com. 000webhost is a Webhost meaning hosting websites. A minecraft server website is where the server's community get together to communicate and promote the server. As far as how basic?  Something like : http://www.mcmiddleearth.com/  or http://www.legendarycraft.com/home.  You can use any CMS you choose. i can install them to the server and give you a log in.



Styling and everything? If you actually want modifications to the CMS that's going to take a good amount of time and effort, not something a lot of people will do for free unless they get something out of it and NBA2k11 isn't exactly a good payment for this kind of work since developers get paid a lot unless someone is dedicated to something. Just saying, since I'm a developer. Might be time to learn how to edit web applications.

A lot of people tend to like WordPress as a platform.
http://wordpress.org/

I have written my own framework which is licensed GPL v3 and available to the public, but if you don't know how to write web applications you'll be in trouble if you try to use it. I'm also still working on it, but it does work.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Styling and everything? If you actually want modifications to the CMS that's going to take a good amount of time and effort, not something a lot of people will do for free unless they get something out of it and NBA2k11 isn't exactly a good payment for this kind of work since developers get paid a lot unless someone is dedicated to something. Just saying, since I'm a developer. Might be time to learn how to edit web applications.
> 
> A lot of people tend to like WordPress as a platform.
> http://wordpress.org/
> ...



I just need the theme and layout. after that my community can put it together. Just name the CMS or platform to use and Ill set it up.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> A lot of people tend to like WordPress as a platform.
> http://wordpress.org/



That is what I was going to suggest. WordPress is fairly easy to learn and allows for a community to "blog" so to speak. Plus there are a ton of plugins, or as they are called in WordPress, "widgets" that add a ton of possibilities to a site.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I just need the theme and layout. after that my community can put it together. Just name the CMS or platform to use and Ill set it up.





stinger608 said:


> That is what I was going to suggest. WordPress is fairly easy to learn and allows for a community to "blog" so to speak. Plus there are a ton of plugins, or as they are called in WordPress, "widgets" that add a ton of possibilities to a site.



Ok, so all i need is someone to create a Wordpress theme for me. For my minecraft Server KRDCraft.


----------

